# Skin Deep Report - MGCBFC



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

We fished the MGCBFC for the first time on the new boat. We left Biloxi and made a fuel stop in Venice at one of the commercial fuel docks ($3.06 a gallon - What a scam the guys in OB have going!) Ran South out of SW Pass to Innovator. Fished there until dark with little to show. Fought a Big YFT we hooked while making bait for 1.5 hours on a big Spinning rod only to have rod break at reel seat. Move to South end of Green Canyon during the night. Plan is to live bait all day Saturday. Start at a drill ship, work Shenzi and Marco Polo rigs. Release a small Blue at Shenzi mid day. Travel up to the Elf rig Saturday night and get there at daylight Sunday am. It is rough. Live bait there for a few hours with no luck. Pick up and run to a rip just west of 989 and it is "on" Catch 4 wahoo, jump a white off, release another white, miss a good UFO bite and then hook the big girl we were looking for. Of course, it eats the only 50W we are pulling and it happens in the last 30 minutes of fishing. The fish all but spooled us and we had to run her down. We backed hard for an hour trying to stay down sea. We fought the fish for 3 hours in the pouring rain and in very rough seas. After about an hour we were at sunset (20+ lbs) on the 50W with Andy fingering the spool heavily. This lasted for 2 more hours. We could not budge the fish. Eventually with all the pressure the main line broke at the rod tip. Heartbreaking to lose that one. We limped in to the scales an hour and a half late. I tried to patch together some footage from the Go Pro but I am not too good with the video editing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Chris and great crew


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Chris, 

Thanks for the invite. Next time we'll get her big ass.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool Chris! I had been wondering why I did not see yall on the board! That's hard core! Congrats on the boat and a great start!

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Great video! Too bad she couldn't get close enough for a release that counted, not to mention the chance to weigh her in.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

That little one in the beginning of the video is a different fish than the one we lost. Their was some other go pro footage that showed the fish that pull the hook a little better. But it would still be questionable. With that said it didn't matter there were quite few boats that had a blue and a white and bet us on time.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Hate that you lost that fish. Did you ever get a look at her to tell about how big she was?


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

We got a good look at Chili who was running the boat saw her twice and said she was a big fish.


----------



## chaljo (Feb 25, 2008)

I heard that Chili A.K.A. Captain Crunch was to busy looking down admiring the tattoo on his foot to get a good look at the fish...:whistling:


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

chaljo said:


> I heard that Chili A.K.A. Captain Crunch was to busy looking down admiring the tattoo on his foot to get a good look at the fish...:whistling:


That's funny!!!


----------

